# Angelfish needs help



## SouthBurnaby Mike (Apr 25, 2019)

I need meds!! Real meds like general cure or Prazi pro! I have some ordered from the states but if someone can help a Burnaby guy out, willing to compensate with $$ or Angelfish fry or and return the meds when i get mine.


----------

